# Why I don't loan tools.



## PHPaul (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Dec 28, 2018)

The guy is wound up way to tight.


----------



## talvare (Dec 28, 2018)

I borrowed one of those "C-Clamps" from my Dad's tool box when I was about 10 years old when I was building one of my model airplanes.
There's a good reason I can still remember that incident !!

Ted


----------



## PHPaul (Dec 28, 2018)

talvare said:


> I borrowed one of those "C-Clamps" from my Dad's tool box when I was about 10 years old when I was building one of my model airplanes.
> *There's a good reason I can still remember that incident !!*
> 
> Ted



I'll bet!


----------



## Janderso (Dec 28, 2018)

That's funny.
I needed that.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 29, 2018)

I met a guy on another forum who had a really nice mill, but no vise.  He claimed it was in storage, and just needed it for a little project.  My wife had an emergency so I was running out so I just gave him the vise and told him I'd get to his shop later.  I explicitly gave him a 6" box end wrench and told him to only use that for tightening the jaws...

2 hours later I got to his shop. horrors.  He had removed my hardened and ground in place jaws.  He was using a 2-4-6 block to tighten on the bottom of a rotary table and was trying to take a full milling pass of 1.5" 7" above the jaws of the vise (if you can't imagine it, think the piece is 8" high and was taking a 1.5" cut along the top edge.

- of course the part was moving, and messing up the cast iron where the real jaws seat to. In addition, he was using a socket and a 20" Johnson bar to try to clamp down on the soft cast iron.  - So the lead screw nut is ruined, the jaws won't seat any more, and his job was a mess.

I clamped it properly, finished his job and took the ruined vise home.  I haven't had the heart to rebuild it, yet.   I bought a new vise to do work on in the mean time.  Of course, loaning tools to this jerk will never be an option again.


----------



## DiscoDan (Dec 30, 2018)

Not machine related but every time I hang out with my buddy he asks me if I have his XYZ, which it turns out he loaned to someone else who didn't return it. I keep telling him to have a tool sign-out log.


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 30, 2018)

Just do like in a older cordless tool commercial, take picture of said borrower be for proof of the borrowing!


----------



## GoceKU (Jan 5, 2019)

pdentrem said:


> Just do like in a older cordless tool commercial, take picture of said borrower be for proof of the borrowing!



This doesn't really help too much when you dealing with bad people, i've had this happen to me :

Me - I need that tool you've borrowed last week.
- Uh yeah, i lot it.
Me - so buy me a new one or found it.
- Yeah right.

And he acts like nothing has happened, and what can you do, except never loan haem anything else.


----------

